# Keine Albuminformationen seitens des WMP :(



## Ahab (4. September 2010)

Guten Dabend liebes Forum!

Jaja der Media Player mal wieder...

Folgendes Problem: ich möchte gern ein paar CDs auf meinen Rechner ziehen. Doch wenn ich die CD einlege werden keinerlei Informationen angezeigt (Titel, Interpret, bla - alles "unbekannt" ). Via den Befehl "Nach Albuminformationen suchen" mittels Rechtsklick finde ich alles, die Infos aus der Datenbank werden aber nicht übernommen. 

Checkliste:

- Auf meinem Notebook funktioniert es, die CDs sind also nicht zu alt
- am Laufwerk liegt es nicht, mit meinem alten Brenner habe ich das gleiche Problem
- die hiesigen Optionen die der Player bietet habe ich alle gewälzt und auch mit den Einstellungen auf meinem Notebook verglichen (wo ja alles in Ordnung ist) - keine Besserung!

Bitte helft mir, ich finde ums Verrecken keine Lösung für mein Problem. Ich nutze das Media Center und habe keinen Bock auf Unmengen unbekannter Alben.  

 Bei Ratschlägen alá "nimm doch VLC oderoderoder, WMP is eh schei*e" wird ein Mod informiert...

Hilfe...


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Also, sind das bereits MP3, oder wie? Du kannst ja mit dem tool MP3-tag mal die Ordner mit den Dateien laden und schauen, ob da überhaupt tags vergeben wurden. Wenn nein, dann kannst Du das mit dem Tool direkt nachholen, vor allem, wenn die infos im Dateinamen mitdrinstecken.

Ansonsten würd ich zum rippen zB CDex nehmen, da kann man sich die infos zur CD aus dem internet dazuladen, und dann sind auch die korrekten tags in der Datei, was auch der WMPplayer dann definitiv anzeigen muss.


----------



## getNovsky (4. September 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Bei Ratschlägen alá "nimm doch VLC oderoderoder, WMP is eh schei*e" wird ein Mod informiert...
> 
> Hilfe...



Nicht gleich so agressiv ^^

Wenn es mp3 wären, könnte er sie einfach kopieren im Explorer ...


----------



## Ahab (4. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, sind das bereits MP3, oder wie?



WMAs, aber da ist es ja dann schon zu spät. 

Es geht darum, dass wenn nur erstmal die Audio CD im Laufwerk liegt und mit dem WMP abgespielt werden soll (das Kopieren dann erst in 2ter Instanz) keinerlei Informationen angezeigt werden. 

Wird dann kopiert sind dann bei den Dateien logischerweise ebenfalls keine Informationen vorhanden. 

Ich mag den WMP ja, und funktioniert hat das auch immer reibungslos. Aber das muss sich ja auch irgendwie beheben lassen!? Ich mag es einfach nicht mir für jeden Kleinkram Drittsoftware zu saugen



getNovsky schrieb:


> Nicht gleich so agressiv ^^



Sorry, ich hab ein paar Beiträge bei Computer Bild gelesen und da ging mir fast das Messer in der Tasche auf...  War nurn Schutzreflex. 

Edit: Ich hab die CD gerade mal mit dem Media Center abgespielt - da wird sogar ein Album Cover angezeigt!?  Ansonsten aber auch hier alles unbekannt...


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Es hängt immer auch davon ab, ob die infos ggf. schon auf der CD vorhanden sind. Das ist eben leider bei weitem nicht immer so.


----------



## Ahab (4. September 2010)

Auf meinem Laptop läuft alles wie es soll. Interpret, Titel, Datum etc.

Ich glaube WMP kann keine Internetverbindung herstellen. Aber wo kann ich das einsehen oder ändern? Ich hab da so eine Ahnung - ich  kann nämlich auch seit längerem keine Links in Messengern wie Steam und Skype öffnen oder auch Links in der Windows Hilfe bspw.


----------



## Zoon (4. September 2010)

Musts bei den "Internetoptionen" des WMP mal alles durchgucken was aktiviert ist bzw. hast du ne Firewall im Router oder Virenschutz der den Zugriff des WMP auf das Internet blockiert.

Und meistens ists ja so das kaum noch überall vernünftig die Informationen auf der CD enthalten sind bzw. ob die Onlinedatenbank (gerade bei speziellen Interpreten) auch aktuell ist.


----------



## Ahab (4. September 2010)

Alles gecheckt. Leider... -.-


----------

